# CIBC Investors Edge Issue - Security Certificate



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anybody receiving security certifcate issues when connecting with Investors Edge?

Chrome came up with "The site's security certificate is not trusted!" and warns you not to connect for example.

Seems to work ok with Firefox, but not Chrome, Safari, IE8 or iPad.

Haven't had an issues on any of our computers up to yesterday, and gal at CIBC says its fine (she only had Firefox).

Try visiting https://www.investorsedge.cibc.com/ and see what happens yourself. Do you get a security certificate error?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Works fine for me on both Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Firefox, Chrome & IE are fine on my comp...(IE takes 5 seconds longer to load page lol Microsoft)


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

There is no need to go to the investors Edge site, I always just go to cibc.com then log in to my cibc online banking account using my convenience card pin, and my IE accounts are listed there along with my chequing account and I can trade or do anything else from there.


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

True, you can access the 'Investments' tab from your personal online banking. I access IE direct however for our business investments.

Odd I am the only one getting these errors across several devices: Mac Pro, iMac, Macbook, iPad, Windows IE8 via Fusion.


----------

